# Hi from Sweden!



## nlundberg (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

my name is Nicklas and I got a jazz background but now I am studying (classical) composition. I like things that make either your ears or your heart bleed. 

I got here since I discovered SIPS and are now trying to learn how to edit Kontrakt scrips. Good playback is inspiring!

Best,
Nicklas.


----------



## lee (Jan 11, 2009)

Välkommen / Welcome Nicklas!

Although I dont do scripting myself, I do know this forum is THE place to be if you´re interested in such things. With all the scripting wizards hanging around.

Nice to see another swede (root vegetable?) here.

/Johnny


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 30, 2009)

Heia Norge
Is there any kontakt "manual" for scripts?
Would be nice to have a good source


----------

